# audi tt driving me mad



## lynsey (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello could anyone shed somelight onto what might be wrong with my car ! Its a Audi TT quatrro 180 i have owned it for just over 6 months now and after a month or so of owning it and the major service at 60,000 miles being done it is playing up.
The rev counter jumps up and down especially when the engine it first turned on and when it is a warm day , its especially worse when i have driven a short distance and then left the car sit for the day and then started the engine( oh and when the petrol is low ) , as i drive off it judders , when i slow down at roundabouts ect and the revs are below 2000 revs it judders and seems to want to cut out, its been into audi and the garage that i brought it from but neither can find the fault ! Please help ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

... sounds like a faulty dashpod which should be covered by Audi :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dashpod. Get it to your main dealer and have it checked. Audi covers the dashpod and it should be replaced FOC

Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,They all do that sir :lol: :lol:


----------

